# Want To Buy a Phanteks Case From EBay GEB (Global Easy Buy)



## piyushaswani (May 3, 2016)

Hello All.

I am assembling my new PC and I want to use Phanteks Enthoo Pro as the chassis. I chose this case over others because it looks good, comes in a gorgeous white color which is perfect for my black and white build, can be built in a lots of ways, is surprisingly quiet cheap for the features it offers and most importantly, it has a PSU cover which is only otherwise seen in NZXT case.

The problem is that Phanteks has no presence in India. The only option that remains is to buy from another country. Here is the link of the item on EBay Global easy buy.

I have never bought any item from an international seller and I have my doubts. First, what if the case comes in broken? and Second, what if something like first happens, and I need to get it exchanged since there will be no warranty cover in India.

Please tell me if I should buy the case or not?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 5, 2016)

Is the PSU cover that necessary? Is the price shipping included? 
I don't think it is worth the risk of getting a big PC case imported here. Its not about the warranty, it's about the shipping. Huge chance that it might get damaged and the waiting is another different story. You can check out the CM masterCase 5 Pro for that price. You won't get the white color but the case is worth the money.


----------

